# LED Strips Survey



## gearbest (Apr 19, 2016)

1.What size led strips do you need?
A.2ft(0.6m)
B.5ft(1.5m)
C.10ft(3m)

2.How much weight the product should be ?
A.100g
B.200g
C.400g

3.What waterproof level do you need?
A.It can work in the rain
B.It can work in the water
C.It can work in the sea

4.How long you need it work?
A.2 hours
B.3hours
C.4hours

5.What price will you buy it?
A.$19(5ft)
B.$30(10ft)
C.$49(10ft+battery)

6.What do you think its important?
A.Beauty color
B.Easy take
C.Can diy anything

7.What do you think it will be use?
A.Outdoor camping
B.Party
C.Diy

Look to your kind comments


----------

